# What color is this Icelandic pony? Grey dun?



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Is she some version of dun? Specifically, what color is she? Thanks, color gurus!!


----------



## petersonfamilyfarm (Jan 28, 2011)

*color*

looks grullo to me!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Grulla (black + dun). She just has a lot of frosting in her mane, that's why it's so light.


----------



## Stormness (Apr 6, 2011)

yep, gonna have to say grulla... she's gorgeous!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very pretty!! Id have to go with everyone else on this one as well...looks like a grulla!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, y'all! Me being in the Arabian industry, it isn't easy for me to keep straight all those other "exotic" colors. :lol Grulla. Got it!


----------



## QuarterhorseRider (Apr 7, 2011)

Grullo with some dun defiantly


----------



## QuarterhorseRider (Apr 7, 2011)

But it is a nice horse


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

QuarterhorseRider said:


> Grullo with some dun defiantly


Grullo is black + dun, so all grullos are duns.


----------



## dunfold (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks like it could be a bit of silver too. Gorgeous horse


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No, no silver, just gurllo/a. The lighter hairs look to just be "frosting" on the mane.


----------

